# Thank you forum!!



## gotthebug2 (Dec 14, 2010)

Well it may not be huge but it sure is beautiful!!  Thanks to Noxx, Hoke, moderators and members for the knowledge. First run experiments!!! Now time to re-read Hoke and guided tour.
Thanks again GRF.


----------



## dtectr (Dec 14, 2010)

Congatulations! 
It feels great when it moves from theory to practise to GOLD IN THE HAND, doesn't it?
Hang in there & keep up the good work.


----------



## goldenchild (Dec 14, 2010)

Sweet. Congrats.


----------



## philddreamer (Dec 14, 2010)

... its the real thing!!! Good job! 8)


----------



## samuel-a (Dec 14, 2010)

gotthebug2

First BB feels the best...

Good luck with your new adventure 8)


----------



## goldenchild (Dec 15, 2010)

samuel-a said:


> gotthebug2
> 
> First BB feels the best...
> 
> Good luck with your new adventure 8)



Theres no turning back now. Its a high that he will be chasing forever.


----------



## gotthebug2 (Dec 16, 2010)

Every river starts with a single raindrop!! The test run was an amazing experiment. Watching the drop is the COOLEST. :mrgreen:


----------

